# MediaWiki config gives error [solved]

## 2crazy

Hello,

I'm trying to install MediaWiki. So far everythings seems to be ok, but I can't do the web based configuration.

This is what I'm getting 

```
MediaWiki 1.5.2 installation

Please include all of the lines below when reporting installation problems.

Checking environment...

    * PHP 5.0.5-pl3-gentoo: ok

    * PHP server API is apache2handler; ok, using pretty URLs (index.php/Page_Title)

    * Have XML / Latin1-UTF-8 conversion support.

    * PHP is configured with no memory_limit.

    * Have zlib support; enabling output compression.

    * Neither Turck MMCache nor eAccelerator are installed, can't use object caching functions

    * Found GNU diff3: /usr/bin/diff3.

    * Found ImageMagick: /usr/bin/convert; image thumbnailing will be enabled if you enable uploads.

    * Found GD graphics library built-in.

    * Installation directory: /var/www/wiki/htdocs/mediawiki

    * Script URI path: /mediawiki

      Fatal error: Call to undefined function session_name() in /var/www/wiki/htdocs/mediawiki/includes/Setup.php on line 123
```

The web form was filled out alright, I also tried to deactivate certain functions, but nothing made a difference. I'm not really experienced with PHP too much, but the error message suggest that there is something missing.

Anyone?

----------

## 2crazy

building php with session support did the trick  :Smile: 

----------

## Per Olav

Thanks, this helped me.. 

I was using dev-lang/php-4.4.1-r3 and Mythweb 0.19

----------

## koral

I had this Joomla error: Fatal error: Call to undefined function session_name() in /var/www/netserver-ext/htdocs/ocean/administrator/index.php on line 84

and In addition to defaults I had to build with USE="xml session" to get a working php5 for joomla.

Thanks  a  lot!!

----------

